# Just saying



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

I just slept for 13 hours. Woke up for half an hour and then slept for 2 more.:goodjob:


----------



## Domo (Dec 4, 2009)

Yay! I was wondering where you've been


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2009)

So just check your e-mail and go back to sleep


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

Yup! That's the plan.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 4, 2009)

Cool!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2009)

STP said:


> I just slept for 13 hours. Woke up for half an hour and then slept for 2 more.:goodjob:



Excellent! Get as much as you can. It can take a good little while to catch up after a prolonged sleep deficit.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Yay!!  Did you switch sleep drugs or is this coming "naturally"?  

It's so miserable out anyway it's hard to not want to do anything but sleep.  Glad you're getting some.


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Yay!!  Did you switch sleep drugs or is this coming "naturally"?
> 
> It's so miserable out anyway it's hard to not want to do anything but sleep.  Glad you're getting some.



I think it's naturally. I was taking immovane but it didn't work much at all so I quit taking it day 2. 
Last night I was on here and couldn't even keep my eyes open, I kept nodding off while sitting.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh I didn't realize you were only on the Imovane for two days.  I find with me it works most of the time but sometimes I just have a bad night and nothing works...I've been back on mine and while it takes longer to fall asleep I'm still sleeping much sounder and for longer. 

I'm super glad you're getting sleep though...and natural is always best.


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2009)

Yea. I told that Dr. it didn't work for me. lol He was more stressed about not giving me the clonazepam that I didn't want.

The test will be to see if I sleep tonight. i'm kind of "blah" both physically and mentally so I'm thinking it should be good.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing.  I had such a great nap this afternoon and such a good sleep last night tonight might be iffy.  

Here's to good sleep for both of us


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2009)

STP said:


> I just slept for 13 hours. Woke up for half an hour and then slept for 2 more.:goodjob:



I am a bit late to reply but wanting to say I am sooo happy you got lots of sleep.  

So very happy and relieved for you STP.  :support:  :friends:


----------



## gardens (Dec 5, 2009)

That's wonderful STP!  :woohoo:

What a relief!!!  Sleep on sister.


----------



## Banned (Dec 5, 2009)

I hope you're sleeping, STP .  I'm WIDE awake so I'm watching Catch Me If You Can.


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Turtle. Unfortunately I am not sleeping, that would be weird if I was (sleep typing).  I just watched a little bit of that movie too.  I didn't know what it was though. I thought it was the aviator at first until I saw Christopher Walken. I have only seen a little bit of the aviator which was good but didn't get to finish it. 
I don't see many movies.  
I can't believe I am starting to get bored with the internet now too. That's lame. Next activity wall staring 101.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2009)

I am wide awake now too STP.  Left the forum to "sleep" at 3am   but I slept a lot the past few days so maybe that is why.

Do you ever play online games STP?  I find them quite soothing.

MSN has a site full of neat games.  MSN Games - Free Online Games  and Yahoo does too, but a lot of Yahoo games need to sign up to play them.  MSN I find they do not require that.


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2009)

Good morning to you:friends: 
I do play yahoo games and solitaire card games. I usually need to be able to concentrate to actually play them otherwise I just mindlessly click on things-it's amazing when I do that and actually win! lol By fluke of course.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2009)

My favorite is Scrabble or Bubble Town.  

Good morning to you too STP.


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2009)

On yahoo, I usually play the word games. I go through little spells of playing jigzone to.  
Sheeesh. Do you have cruddy weather where you are? The wind is coming through my windows so it is really cold right here. Suppose to be minus 28 by Monday. Blagh.  I suppose I shouldn't complain as it has been so nice up until now. :tapfingers:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow that is cold STP.  Right now it is -2 where I am.  The winds are only 11kph, so no wind chill.

Yesterday was the coldest so far Mom and I found.  We have kept putting off wearing our winter coats, but think it is time to start wearing them now.

We have been getting that yucky cold rain a bit this week.  I would rather have snow :hide:


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2009)

That's not to bad. I don't blame you, I wouldn't want rain at all. I like the snow, we just always get really cold arctic winds. We don't get rain at this time of year thankfully.  

Looks like I buggered up my sleep schedule by sleeping as long as I did. I just needed to catch up I think. Next time i need to set an alarm I guess. Plus I seem to have missed the last three mornings of my morning meds for some reason so my head is wonky. Well yesterday I took them and ended up throwing them up because of the new replacement meds. There is my little med rant for the day. Wouldn't be a new day without one. :goodjob:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2009)

Your head feels wonky today STP?

If I am needing to sleep and I know I have to be up for my meds, I set my alarm too.  Although sometimes I wish I just left the meds on my bed side table with some water :lol:

I stagger out to get my meds and stagger back into bed.

I am sure once you get your meds schedule back your wonky head may feel better.  I have forgotten my meds before too :blush:  It is a really odd feeling.  It is amazing how quick we feel it.


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah my head is wonky. lol Just when I move.  I actually have a medication beeper but when I was sleeping but not until early morning it would go off every morning and tick me off because it would wake me up so I shut the morning alarm off. I guess I need to set it again. 

I would looooove a coffee right now. That would be good. Want to Fedex me a coffee?  :crazy:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2009)

STP said:


> I would looooove a coffee right now. That would be good. Want to Fedex me a coffee?  :crazy:



lane: Daniel's Delivery is better than FedEx :teehee: Bringing you two extra large Tim Hortons coffees.  Then you have extra for later


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2009)

Daniels Delivery? Like Daniel, Daniel? I think I would be scared he would put moths in my coffee.  Two T Ho's sounds good though!! 

I can go get one later at the drive thru because I have to go out to plug my car in, I am just not looking forward to cleaning the snow off of my car and driving in this stuff. Blagh.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, like "our" Daniel. :teehee:
I am sure Daniel wouldn't put moths in your coffee :support:

I think that is why I couldn't sleep well.  I had a Tim Hortons a bit late.  I had a hard time waking up so I had one, go figure then it prevents me from sleeping.    Oh well.

I don't mind driving in the snow.  Although we don't seem to get as much as most places, so if I lived further north, I might have a different way of thinking.

I am going to go and lay back down again and hope to catch a few more zzz's before mom wakes me up to take her out Christmas shopping.

Hope you can catch a few zzz's too STP.  :friends:  But so glad you got a good amount of sleep yesterday!


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok-Have a good snooze. 

I like driving in the snow too, it's the other drivers I am not keen about. 

Blah, anyway, sorry for babbling at you. Sleep well. Have fun shopping *gag*


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2009)

STP said:


> Ok-Have a good snooze.



Thanks, you too!



STP said:


> I like driving in the snow too, it's the other drivers I am not keen about.



Ugh, that is true.  People tend to "forget" how to drive in the snow.



STP said:


> Blah, anyway, sorry for babbling at you. Sleep well. Have fun shopping *gag*



You're not babbling, no worries.  I will "try" to have fun shopping.  Maybe I will go to the pet store too, make it worth the trip 

Talk to you soon STP, have a nice day.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 5, 2009)

STP said:


> Two T Ho's sounds good though!!



Ho's? 

"Pity the poor fool!" ~ Mr. T


----------



## Banned (Dec 5, 2009)

STP said:


> Looks like I buggered up my sleep schedule by sleeping as long as I did. I just needed to catch up I think. Next time i need to set an alarm I guess.


 
I once heard that if you need an alarm to wake up you're not getting enough sleep.  I don't know if it's true or not, but it kind of makes sense I suppose.  And apparently 20 minutes is the max we should be napping (ya right haha).

My doctor is not renewing my Imovane - she said I've been on it too long and I'm too reliant on it (its only been two months), so I guess I'm back to the land of no sleep myself.  I haven't slept yet...laid in bed all night at least trying to relax.

May I join you for wall staring 101?  I'm getting really bored with the internet too.  I never thought I'd say that but there - I did .


----------



## NicNak (Dec 5, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Ho's?
> 
> "Pity the poor fool!" ~ Mr. T



I just pictured you with mohawk like Mr T :rofl:

Sorry, :blush:


----------

